# Midland counties show in may?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone here going?

This will be lulus 1st grand class, Iam soo nervous.:001_rolleyes:

Do they still get judged in the open or just for bob?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i shall be there


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen, you can still enter LULU into the open class but it will be classed as one of you're side classes that are included in you're entry. you will automatically be entered into BOB as long as you didn't state BOB only on the entry form, we will be there Jen, looking forward to seeing you and LULU there, and dont worry ...........she is going to do well....................best wishes...........CHRIS.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey JEN, don't forget that the Midlands show is on a Sunday lol...............chris


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

when is the show is it too late to enter plus i got 2 shows one on 2 may then one on 6 june


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its on the 17th may, just had a look on the site and it says there still accepting entries


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ps it fits 2 weeks either side of your other shows


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

i could get my entrie posted off and it would be monas last show as a kittie.

Think my belle is in kitten just looked at her nips and they look bright pink  so kittens hopefully due end of may :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Allan im sure this show is still taking entries but the GCCF ruleling states there has to be 14 days between shows so i dont think you would be able to enter. ...........chris...my apologies mate you will be able to enter .........lol sorry im losing track of dates here lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> i could get my entrie posted off and it would be monas last show as a kittie.
> 
> Think my belle is in kitten just looked at her nips and they look bright pink  so kittens hopefully due end of may :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


oh how exciting! what colours are you expecting?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I might just come down as a visitor as always nice to talk to other cat owners (well those who aint up their own jacksies lol) and possible stud owners for mona at a later date


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The ruling is 13 days. You can do one on a Sunday and then on the next but one Saturday.

Regarding the grand / open - if you don't want to go in the open you put BOB only against the open class number (usually the entry form gives you a special box for BOB only). You can go in both but if large classes are the norm in your breed it would be very polite to go for BOB only and might well get you some friends. At least, that was the theory I used to work on.

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Are you doing any shows @ liz, would be nice to meet up and have a chat always looking to chat to experienced people and pick their brains see what pointers i can pick up.

I am doping the manchester show in 3 weeks


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

doing even lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> The ruling is 13 days. You can do one on a Sunday and then on the next but one Saturday.
> 
> Regarding the grand / open - if you don't want to go in the open you put BOB only against the open class number (usually the entry form gives you a special box for BOB only). You can go in both but if large classes are the norm in your breed it would be very polite to go for BOB only and might well get you some friends. At least, that was the theory I used to work on.
> 
> Liz


Thanks Liz, I put the open number in the open box and an X in the bob box, so hopefully iam not being judged in the open . Iam just ringing the show manager just to check ive done it right. Ive never entered a grand class so its abit like being a newbie again lol x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

hope lulu does well again jen x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> hope lulu does well again jen x


Thanks, She will probably be the youngest there so not really expecting anything, going more for experience really but fingers crossed ey


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Will be nice to see you at the Supreme show again this year JEN.... last years was amazing lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> Will be nice to see you at the Supreme show again this year JEN.... last years was amazing lol


Was a great day, ive already got a few ideas for the theme, might give it a go this year


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Was a great day, ive already got a few ideas for the theme, might give it a go this year


im finding the theme this year quite difficult!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What is this years theme??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> What is this years theme??


Hard Times


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Silver spotted/tabbies and blues maybe


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Supreme is ages away 

I'm not at this show. Be the usual faces and cats so can't be bothered, gets really boring. I'm going else where.


----------

